# Turbo oil leak?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have not noticed anything like that on mine and I am at 157K miles now.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

I have 48k and my rear main seal is leaking. I'm taking it in tomorrow for it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Karik06 said:


> I have 48k and my rear main seal is leaking. I'm taking it in tomorrow for it.


What kind of oil have you been running?

Brand, grade, viscosity, please. 

Plus, what have been your oil change intervals?


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

I've had all my service done at the dealer so it's the dexos. Today would have been the first time changing it on my own but I didn't end up doing it because of the oil leak.
Also I always change it around 15-20% on the oil life.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

These are the pics I got when I was under the car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm doing an oil change this week. I am going to take a good look around to make sure no leaks have popped up on mine.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Karik06, any update on this? Did you bring it back to the dealer? What did they say?


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> Karik06, any update on this? Did you bring it back to the dealer? What did they say?


Sorry i dont get on here much, it was the dipstick tube that was leaking. Got it fixed last week because the part was on national back order. I didn't have a chance to take a look under the car and see if anything is leaking because its back at the dealer today because my DEF tank is leaking! FML this car hates me!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Karik06 said:


> Sorry i dont get on here much, it was the dipstick tube that was leaking. Got it fixed last week because the part was on national back order. I didn't have a chance to take a look under the car and see if anything is leaking because its back at the dealer today because my DEF tank is leaking! FML this car hates me!


Glad the oil leak wasn't any thing major. Good luck with the leaking DEF tank. You are the first on the forum to report such a leak.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Hey Karik06,

National backorder! They either didn't think that they would need any or a whole bunch have failed in short order. What happened to your dipstick tube? Was it split, stripped or what?


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> Hey Karik06,
> 
> National backorder! They either didn't think that they would need any or a whole bunch have failed in short order. What happened to your dipstick tube? Was it split, stripped or what?


They didn't say what happened to the dipstick tube. All they told me was it was leaking. This was the first time i did the oil change myself, I hate to say it but I don't think they would have said anything to me about it if I didn't notice.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> Hey Karik06,
> 
> National backorder! They either didn't think that they would need any or a whole bunch have failed in short order. What happened to your dipstick tube? Was it split, stripped or what?


National backorder isn't really backorder. It just means the dealerships are required to call GM TAC to get parts released. I believe they are closely tracking parts failures to hopefully make improvements in the future, as well as increase the likelihood that the right part is replaced on these cars that the dealerships often know nothing about.


----------

